
Ask HN: Can you recommend cloud storage providers? - rayvy
All I can think of are Dropbox and (the wretched) Google Drive<p>Looking specifically for:
- Security 
- Availability (no downtime&#x2F;problems)
- Compatibility (linking&#x2F;integrating w&#x2F; other apps)
- Ease of use (upload, download, etc)
- UX
- Mobility
======
mises
Backblaze is very good. Cheap and easily integrated. They've got B2 as well as
a $5/mo backup service.

~~~
rayvy
Haven't come across these guys before, thanks

------
pinewurst
Probably a minority opinion here but I've been strangely happy with MS
OneDrive. No official Linux client though and limitations on max file size,
but it's been solidly reliable for the past few years for me.

~~~
mises
Onedrive is great for exactly one use case: the MS walled garden. Integration
w/Windows explorer; everything else sucks. Web client is absolute garbage,
android app is junk, and don't even get me started w/linux. Very difficult to
mount as fuse.

------
tazemebro
Is BOX not an option?

